# Electric Spreaders



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a small operation and use electric spreaders. I am in no way an electrician but feel over the years I've learned a thing or too that puts me above the curve of the dealer shop mechanics around here, that I sometimes have to hire to fix stuff when I'm busy doing what I do. I always think it takes them longer than it should but that's the deal when you leave it to someone else.
Regardless after a week I'm told its ready to be picked up....

Come to find the dealer mechanic jumped the unit to test without disconnecting the module, fried the module.. They came good and replaced that at their expense.
I always wanted to know what is so delicate in the module so here we go.
Anybody good with circuit boards? Can this be fixed? Am I wrong? Is the whole board fried from this? It looks like the only fried spot is the 2nd circuit in from the left.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

It is possible. Look to see if the runners on the board are pulling up. If they are it is pretty much junk. Though you could replace them with some wire but in my opinion it just to much trouble to do so with any certainty. Also their could be additional problems associated with the burn module down the line. If the part is not much money it would be worth a try.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The rest of it looks brand new, no blackened or raised runners. Maybe my computer guy has some insight. I believe it might be beyond my soldering skills.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Take it to your LOCALLY owned small computer repair shop. They should have the equipment to test, change repair, replace a lot of that stuff and be more will to work outside the box then the mainline national stores/franchises. The issue on some stuff could be parts. We have attempted to repair a major manufacturer's digital units and while you can find the bad part, identifying and procuring them are a different matter.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Wish I had the internet when I was in school...I probably wouldn't be plowing snow...LOL

http://www.digikey.ca/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=FDP050


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A new module through my dealer is about $600, its nice to know I might be able to fix this one (as a spare) with a $3.90 part and a few internet tutorials.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

There's a place down at Matheson west of Dixie road right beside stage west hotel. They sell every diode and circuit board peice available. Its also full of people that fix this stuff everyday. Can't remember the name of it though. Edit. http://www.sayal.com/zinc/index.asp I also have a friend in Erin that can most likely replace the part if you get it.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1938579 said:


> Wish I had the internet when I was in school...I probably wouldn't be plowing snow...LOL
> 
> http://www.digikey.ca/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=FDP050


Cheap enough. Use a low wattage soldering iron and a solder sucker. You should do just fine.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Digikey is in Thief River Falls, MN, they are hiring, and they pay pretty good too. I have several family members who work there. Not that your'e really going to quit your day job. Just a little useless information


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1938639 said:


> There's a place down at Matheson west of Dixie road right beside stage west hotel. They sell every diode and circuit board peice available. Its also full of people that fix this stuff everyday. Can't remember the name of it though. Edit. http://www.sayal.com/zinc/index.asp I also have a friend in Erin that can most likely replace the part if you get it.


You know everybody...
Thanks for the info, I don't want to bother any of your friends, or call in any of your favours. I already ordered the parts, and my computer guy is pretty handy, I'll ask him tomorrow, if he doesn't want to do it I'll try sayal in Mississauga. I could use a drive.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The part I needed was a called mosfet. Ordered it Sunday night online, in my driveway Tues morning by 9am. $3.90 plus $8 shipping. The local computer guy charged me $25 for the soldering. (I wasn't comfortable learning on the 1 board I had.)

All back together, snow coming tomorrow so I m gonna wait to try it out on the spreader.Thumbs Up fingers crossed.


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1941648 said:


> The part I needed was a called mosfet. Ordered it Sunday night online, in my driveway Tues morning by 9am. $3.90 plus $8 shipping. The local computer guy charged me $25 for the soldering. (I wasn't comfortable learning on the 1 board I had.)
> 
> All back together, snow coming tomorrow so I m gonna wait to try it out on the spreader.Thumbs Up fingers crossed.


Did it work?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Have not hooked it back up yet, I bought another module before starting this project so it'll be a spare if it does. Sorry... I'll try and get on it tomorrow to close the thread or see if I'm wasting my time...


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1941648 said:


> The part I needed was a called mosfet. Ordered it Sunday night online, in my driveway Tues morning by 9am. $3.90 plus $8 shipping. The local computer guy charged me $25 for the soldering. (I wasn't comfortable learning on the 1 board I had.)
> 
> All back together, snow coming tomorrow so I m gonna wait to try it out on the spreader.Thumbs Up fingers crossed.


Is this the brand new module or is it the original? It looks like you have the first generation tornado? The module on my 2nd generation tornado took a dump about a month ago and I took it apart to see if I could fix it but it turned out that mine was roached. The aluminum backing plate on mine was almost rotted all the way through.

I'd be interested to see if your fix worked


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes...! I put it on the spreader and it works. I had bought a new module so this original one will do as a spare. The dealer told me they don't make the original 3 prong anymore so I swaped in the new one and ignored the spinner prong. When I bought the spreader I saw that there was no reason to open up the module cover unless you fried it, I sprayed it down with Termin8R and sealed it with silicone. It is 7 years old and looks brand new.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

good deal!


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

The amount of things you can fix with, Google, soldering iron, and small screwdrivers is amazing!


----------

